# Honda/XM Deal Aims for 400K



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

A day after its competition in the satellite radio business announced a big vehicle manufacturer deal, XM said American Honda will increase the number of its models that will be sold with XM radios as standard equipment for the 2005 model year.

Honda estimated the number of models in the deal should result in an increase in XM sales from 200,000 vehicles in 2004 to 400,000 vehicles in 2005. Honda said Wednesday that seven model year 2005 Acura and Honda models will include XM as a factory-installed standard feature.

For the 2004 model year, XM is a standard factory-installed feature on the Acura RL, Acura TL and select Honda Accord models. Also, XM is available as a dealer-installed option on the 2004 Honda Pilot, Honda Odyssey, Honda S2000 and Acura TSX.

All of Honda's XM-equipped models will be sold with a three-month free trial subscription, the companies said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

